# buttocks pain



## suoyj (Sep 24, 2009)

What code would you use for a diagnosis of buttocks pain?


----------



## Nat (Sep 24, 2009)

*buttock pain dx*

I would either use the acute pain of 338.19 or muscle pain of 729.1.  Their isn't a NOS code.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 24, 2009)

729.1


----------

